# Any fresh info on here then guys...



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Anything would do, just something new for a change...


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Gordon mate ,
not many fresh threads at the moment , im busy rounding up the troops for the next South Wales meet on 4th March ,see events section

Fancy a trip up to South Wales :roll:

Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'd like to welcome Lee back as the new Rep Sec 

Hopefully he can build on the excellent work you started Gordon.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

how is the car getting on gordon? hope no more damage :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

nutts said:


> I'd like to welcome Lee back as the new Rep Sec
> 
> Hopefully he can build on the excellent work you started Gordon.


And I would like to take this opportunity to welcome Lee to the post of Rep secretary, enjoy it and there is a load of stuff here which Conlechi has agreed to collect from me( thanks Mark) in about 8 1/2 weeks time, or you could come down and collect it from me here in Newquay, Cornwall. Can you PM me to let me know please, laters


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Hi Gordon mate ,
> not many fresh threads at the moment , im busy rounding up the troops for the next South Wales meet on 4th March ,see events section
> 
> Fancy a trip up to South Wales :roll:
> ...


best of luck mate, I think the weather is getting the better of meets at the moment, if you were closer mate, I would attend regular, but you know that, laters you, gordon


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> how is the car getting on gordon? hope no more damage :wink:


No mate, its back in again, a right bodge'up, paint work crap, body work crap, lights not fitted right, grille not fitted right, it goes on, and remember this all done done by an AUDI approved dealership body shop,it just fills you with joy, and if they do this that you can see, what about their servicing, and at Â£85 per hour, what a bargain..


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Well got her back yesterday, as good as new, whole front end done, new lens, bumper, bonnet, six coats of paint, laquered beneath bonnet, new inserts.
They serviced her as well and gave her a full valet service as a good will gesture, if only done that the first time round but I will use them again for doing my wheels refurbed.
She looks drop dead again and not a stone chip in sight.
Phil, seen yours in there mate, what did you have done,laters :arrow: :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Really pleased you've got it back all sorted mate. Bout time things started looking up for you.

I'm still waiting to get my front end repainted after it started chipping really badly when I had the wing repaired and V6 front put on at the same time. Will be nice to have an end to it.

Nick


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Glad you've got it sorted Gordon  It must have driven you to distraction... It would have done to me!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Nem said:


> Really pleased you've got it back all sorted mate. Bout time things started looking up for you.
> 
> I'm still waiting to get my front end repainted after it started chipping really badly when I had the wing repaired and V6 front put on at the same time. Will be nice to have an end to it.
> 
> Nick


WHen do you think you'll get it sorted Nick, has it been long then, whats the hold up on it.. :-*


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

nutts said:


> Glad you've got it sorted Gordon  It must have driven you to distraction... It would have done to me!


Yeh cheers Mark, 
Now for my pay out on the expenses and I will put it all behind me :lol:
And get my third vertabae sorted out, going for treatment for that twice a week, and Mark, regarding your PM to me mate, I was only agreeing with what you stated on your post, nothing more than that, your a good bloke, just work on your timing mate next time.. :arrow: :idea: :arrow: :wink: :arrow: :-*


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted now mate , keep it polished and dont forget to drive around old ladies :roll: :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

conlechi said:


> Glad you got it sorted now mate , keep it polished and dont forget to drive around old ladies :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> Mark


Mark, :lol: my new hobby is to take out old women, bring out your old women, taken away free of charge, .. :wink: Making britain's roads safer for TT owners everywhere :arrow: :arrow: :-*


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you got it sorted now mate , keep it polished and dont forget to drive around old ladies :roll: :roll: :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Rad TT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Really pleased you've got it back all sorted mate. Bout time things started looking up for you.
> ...


Well the idea was that the place that sprayed it all couldn't understand why it's chipping so badly. They called their paint suppliers who said they would get their rep to come and have a look next time he was out this way. That was in November I think, so I'm guessing the reps don't get out often...

Going to call them back tomorrow and make it clear I want it sorting out very soon. See how I get on.

Nick


----------

